# June 9th report



## polar21 (Nov 5, 2007)

I dont post reports often but here is one from yesterday. Made three dives on live bottom, a tug, and a coup. Viz was ~30ft and depths were 100, 90, 85. Two of the dives were in state waters and there were very few legal RS.


----------

